# Brahms Viola Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*In this exclusive performance, Keith Hamm joins Peter Longworth on the keys to perform Johannes Brahms: Sonata in E flat major for Viola and Piano, Op 120 #2*

not blizzering performance, but steady and intime

mvt 1






rest in comments


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------

